
Secure Your Cloud with Terraform Foundational Policy Library - Terretta
https://www.hashicorp.com/resources/secure-your-cloud-with-terraform-foundational-policy-library
======
Terretta
ReadMe:

 _This repository contains a library of policies that can be used within
Terraform Cloud to accelerate your adoption of policy as code. To learn more
about the Sentinel language and framework, please review the Sentinel
documentation._

— [https://github.com/hashicorp/terraform-foundational-
policies...](https://github.com/hashicorp/terraform-foundational-policies-
library)

Sentinel docs:

 _Sentinel is a language and framework for policy built to be embedded in
existing software to enable fine-grained, logic-based policy decisions. A
policy describes under what circumstances certain behaviors are allowed.
Sentinel is an enterprise-only feature of HashiCorp Consul, Nomad, Terraform,
and Vault._

— [https://docs.hashicorp.com/sentinel/](https://docs.hashicorp.com/sentinel/)

